# When to wean a Nigerian Dwarf and Nubians?



## P0U1TRYP3RS0N (Jul 23, 2009)

We have three goats--all are 2 months old. I have a Nigie doeling, and my sister has 2 nubian wethers. They are all on bottles, twice a day, and getting a leaf of alfalfa as well.
    My question is, being new to all this...WHEN is the best age to wean the Nigerian Dwarf, and the nubians? Should one breed stay on a bottle longer than another or no? Also, WHAT feed to introduce, should I provide like a salt or mineral block for them, etc? 
    Any advice on weaning/solid feed would be great! I'm doing my research reading goat books, but none of them are terribly specific about what feed or breet oriented.


----------



## Chaty (Jul 24, 2009)

I wean my Nigerians at 2 to 3 mths of age and my nubian doelings at 4 to 5 mths old. Wethersif being kep to show or pets I would wean at 4 to 5 mths so they get to a good height. I would start them all on grain if you havent been feeding them and a good hay , like alfalfa hay or pellets will work with grass hay. I give mine grain starting at 2 wks of age and mine just nibble at first abd then they get the hang of it. Give them loose minerals as this is better for them and easier of their teeth. A good cattle mineral will work if you cant find goat loose minerals. Dont waste your money on a goat/sheep mineral as it wont have enough copper in it for the goats.


----------

